# Mini Cooper Clubman and Android control over USB



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

I got myself a Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE Android phone and now I can't seem to control the music through USB. I got my Google Music stored on my external SD and everytime I connect the phone via USB I get "error usb".









undefined​


----------

